# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Blue Stone Pitcher Pathway

## carshi

Hello fellow renovators, 
I have lived in Melbourne all my life and have always loved the look of Bluestone. 
My uncle knocked over a beautiful bluestone wall built with bluestone pitchers most probably hand cut by prisoners many years ago. 
I was lucky enough to be given all of this stone and have decided to lay them for my pathway and driveway. 
I have some questions regarding the correct way to lay the bluestone.   
My research thus far has been from council websites relating to the history of bluestone and the methods used.  I will describe what I plan to do based on what I have researched, please advise on what you recommend. 
1. Lay out crushed rock, approx 75mm, compacted as desired slope. 
2. User a bed of 100mm of riversand to allow for varying depths of the stone to be level at the surface (smooth face up) when laid. 
3. Lay bluestone pitchers in desired pattern ensuring they are regular and plum. 
4. Sweep in portland cement (dry) into the spaces and hose in to set. 
With regards to the final step I have heard that mortar is not recommend as it its more permeable than cement.  I have heard of people just sweeping in sand too.  This is the step I am most unsure about. 
Photos also attached. 
Advice appreciated.

----------


## hamjam

Hi Carshi, 
I know this is an old post but I'm about to do a similar thing with a load of bluestone on my property. 
I was going to use the approach the council used on a section of the footpath / driveway at the front of my place to repair tree root damage:
 - removed the blocks & leveled / graded the dirt underneath
 - set the blocks in a bed of dry pre-mix concrete
 - hose down to set concrete
 - add mortar 
It's not quite as "pretty" or authentic as the original but is holding up well to traffic. 
How did your project turn out? 
cheers HJ

----------


## carshi

Hi hamjam, thanks for the advice.  About to start this project, will keep you posted.

----------

